# ? Sad day tomorrow



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Taking our lovely Border Collie, Chester(see Avatar) to see a Vet tomorrow.
Fear the worst - his legs are giving way, he is very short of breath,his appetite has gone.We know it is the right thing to do but fear the worst.
Our only consolation is that we took him as a rescue when he was three and the Vet said then he needed to be "put down" as he was uncontrollable - Nine years on and all he needed was TLC at that time.

Clive


----------



## magncol (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope that Chester gets the best of care.... fingers crossed for you and for your family... I bet he gave you as much T L C as well.... :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Well - if all he needed was TLC it's obvious you lavished it on the old fella
The eyes still prickle when we think of our old cavalier who according to our vet would be lucky to make it past his second birthday - he managed 13 - with TLC, but it was hard to make the decision when we had to

Will be thinking of you tomorrow

God bless

Otto


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear the day we animal lovers hate and yet we know we are doing the best and kindest thing.
I dont know what to say except chin up and let us know tomorrow how it all turns out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chester*

Hello

Deciding on what to do is the hardest decision a pet owner will ever have to make.

You must be strong and think of all the good times. Trust your vet and your judgement.

Russell


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Groper, it's never an easy time when our dogs appear to be fading especially if that fateful decision needs to be made. It always seems to me we never 'own' a dog, we only borrow them for all too often, a short time. Sounds though as you've always done right by Chester and I'm sure you'll do whatever is best for him at this time. You might find the following of some comfort.

www.chanton.com/prayer.html


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't want to get your hopes up but they can do amazing things for aged pets these days. Your vet will want to be led by you as so many people blame them for hastening the end or hanging on too long. Only you know your dog so do tell your vet everything about your dog's health. Your vet should then give you your options.

Thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Good Luck lets hope there is something the Vet can do but if not we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thinking of you, we had to have our Maddie put to sleep last year and the vet made a bodge of it. Poor old girl was crying like i have never heard a dog cry before. But afterwards i new we had done the right thing, as we believe quality of life is better than poor quantity.
We are having to watch father in law deteriorate in a nursing home, absolutley no quality.


Dave P


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hi Clive - 
Not to offer false hope, but there were several times our 13 year-old family hound gave us a big scare. One day when she was quite elderly, she woke up and started swaying around like an inebriated dancing bear. We thought that was it. Took her to the vet and it turned out she had a permanent but not life-threatening brain quirk. She was still enjoying trying to chase the squirrels, though it was terrible to watch her fall down on occasion. She gave us another couple of happy if wonky years before the inevitable last trip to the vet. It was the only time I saw my Dad cry - and he cried for days. Thirty years later he still tells happy stories about Sandy. 
Whatever happens tomorrow, good luck and our thoughts are with you.

Jacquie, Murph and Jack


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

A sad time indeed Groper, but you have given him some good years. Thinking of you at this time.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow. Tess gives Chester a "woof". We went on a "Wildlife Walk" recently, and she had a great time with a couple of collies.

Gerald


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

It looks like Chester has had a fantastic life with you, I hope that things go okay for you tomorrow whichever way things go

I had to take my old dog Rusty a few weeks ago, his back leg started to give way, it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do, 

but I held him in my arms while he went, and although it was hard I knew I had dont the right thing for him

Good luck and remember that whilst he was with you he was a happy doggie


Anne


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

You are in our thoughts today!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there,

Good luck for today, and let's hope that you have got it wrong.

If you are right, then my thoughts are with you. It is the hardest thing that I have ever had to do.

Jock.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Roxy (border collie), Sue and I are all rooting for you and Chester today.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

This is a situation very close to my heart,we have a 14 year old Lab who keeps bouncing back when we think it is time to say goodbye.
He had a stroke last year and made a remarkable recovery,he has larynx problems and coughs quite alot but is not distressed or suffering with it and he gets a little wobbly on his legs when he is tired.
Generally the old boy is still enjoying his life at a much slower pace but we know the sad day will soon be here when we have to say farewell.
Thinking of you at this very difficult time.
Val


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although I hope it is good news, if it's not then remember Chester does not know what is happening and why you are sad. In fact he may be loving the attention right to the end. Doesn't make it any easier though does it?

Thinking of you and Chester.

Sue


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and encouragement.
Chester is back home with us at the moment, the vet was unable to make a diagnosis but tests were taken and we await the results.
At the moment he is making the most of it - if you need a drink of water-lick your lips and a servant brings the bowl (notwithstanding he can stand and does wander round the garden).Dogfood cannot be eaten - tuna, chicken, beef etc are acceptable!If this continues I will have to consider going back to work to keep him in the manner to which he is accustomed.
I will let you know of any developments.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chester*

Hi

I wonder if Chester and Jenny are in cahoots to get the owners attention.

Russell


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Hi

Seems we posted at the same time !

Definitely a conspiracy going on in the canine world 

Clive


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Groper said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments and encouragement.
> Chester is back home with us at the moment, the vet was unable to make a diagnosis but tests were taken and we await the results.
> At the moment he is making the most of it - if you need a drink of water-lick your lips and a servant brings the bowl (notwithstanding he can stand and does wander round the garden).Dogfood cannot be eaten - tuna, chicken, beef etc are acceptable!If this continues I will have to consider going back to work to keep him in the manner to which he is accustomed.
> I will let you know of any developments.


Fingers crossed for Chester, he certainly knows how to wrap you round his little paw.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Thinking of you x


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear Chester's so poorly. But you are doing all you can for him. You've sought medical advice (fingers crossed its good news).

In the meantime, I'm glad to hear he's got you waiting on him, hand and foot! Good stuff Chester, keep them on their toes - more chicken please!

Regards 
Hez


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glad that Chester is back with you!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Relieved to read Chester is back home with you. Hope the test results will be ok.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Chester is now at peace. 
We had to take him back to see the Vet today as he deteriorated rapidly overnight. 
No test results back but it was obvious it would have been cruel to prolong his life anymore.The only consolation was he never seemed to be in pain. 
Many, many thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. 

Clive


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss, my thoughts are with you


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Clive I really was shocked to read the sad day had finally come.
Poor Chester we all had such hope as you did.
Bless him 
Our thoughts are truly with you
Mavis Ray and Louis


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

you have my best wishes, i know the feeling, but at least you know your dog had a good life with you, and perhaps you might give another dog a good life in the future. dennis


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Do hope they can help you. I have lost 2 dear dogs in the past, and that is the reason i do not have one now, i just let them consume my life. I could not have been more upset if i had lost a child, stupid i know, but if you are an animal lover, what can you do. Good luck and let us know the oiutcome


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Clive

I am so sorry to hear that Chester didn't pull through, I had such hopes last night that maybe he would get better.

I know just how you will be feeling right now as I have been in the same position, take care and try to think of the good times you have had with him and how lucky he was to have you.

Time does heal and one day you do manage to look back with a smile, I only did that the other day when I remembered my old faithful yorkie, I wasn't going to have another dog and here I am again with two.........but they do bring so much pleasure to our lives.

Take care Nette


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of his demise, but he had a great life with you after being recused and obvioulsy had everything a dog could wish for.

It is never easy to make that decision and we all feel for you. Remember the good times you had together and at least he was not in pain and went with love.

Dogs are a great addition to our lives, they give us unconditional affection and their passing always leaves a big gulf to fill. Never easy.

We will all be thinking of you as you adjust to not having that tail atttacking you when you least expect it!

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You say he didn't seem to be in pain - a nice ending for Chester, if there can be such a thing  

Rest in Peace Chester.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chester*

I am really saddened to read of your news. It seems Chester has had a long and happy life, and you can always be very proud of that.

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have just caught your updated post, am so sorry Chester passed away.


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

All us dog people are sharing your pain. So so sorry.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Chester didn't pull through.

You and yours couldn't have given him any better years than you did. He had a good life with you.

Sincerest condolences.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry Chester has passed away.

He had a good life with you and you have done your best for him. Now he is running free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hello Groper,

So sorry to hear about your loss and I know only too well how devestating it is to lose a beloved pet and even now almost 2 years on, the pain of losing our little Angel is still raw. Time does heal though and we now have 2 more little additions; Buddy and Candy Kisses who have completely taken over our lives!!!!!!  

Whatever happens you will always have your wonderful memories of Chester to treasure and it sounds like you both enjoyed a wonderful life of love, friendship and loyalty together. What a lucky dog he was to have belonged to such a caring family and what a lucky man you were to have enjoyed the companionship of such a wonderdul dog!

Sue,


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Dear Groper

So many of us on here know what you and yours are going through just now, and we really do feel for you. Sue and I both absolutely adore Border Collies (just a glimpse of one makes my heart melt) and we know what a hole they leave when they are gone.

If you have space and love in your lives for another, I know there is another Border Collie out there somewhere who would love to fill it. Hope you don't mind me saying this when your thoughts must be full of Chester's memories.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear the bad news,you must be feeling very sad at loosing your old mate Chester.

It brought a tear to my eye but the old lad went peacefully and seemed to be in no pain.

I am sure he will always be in your hearts and thoughts as all of our old pals may leave us but they are never forgotten.

Val


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Clive. They leave a big hole don't they?

If Chester could say thank you he would.

Pat


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Chester, I know exactly how you feel I had to take Rusty a couple of weeks ago



RIP Chester run free at the bridge


Anne


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Just to update you on our loss of Chester. 
It appears he was going into total organ failure, the test results showed his electrolytes were completely haywire, liver and kidney function abnormal.Shows what a tough and stubborn old b****r he was to keep going as he did. 
We went for a long walk today and I spotted the weed DOG MERCURY which reminded me of the problems Chester had after eating it for quite a while a year or so ago.It is poisonous for dogs, I thought after we stopped him eating it the problem was over but maybe not - I cannot help thinking now that this may have contributed to his death in the long term. 
If anyone is interested I can give you his signs and symptoms. 
Or if a Moderator reads this can I put it up as a new topic? 

Clive 

P.S. We said he was our last dog, already thinking again, but it is a big decision and the boss says we will wait awhile before we have another Border Collie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read about Chester and pleased you may consider another dog. 

Run free at the Bridge Chester

Sue


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

tears round a heart filled with lovely memories, hugs coming your way.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news, Groper. You did the absolute best by him and you will always have the memories. You know how much running Border Collies can do and now he can run as if in his youth again over in Rainbow Bridge.

D


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The love and devotion we give to a pet is the same as we give to a human being.
Five years ago we lost our son and within weeks lost our rough collie Phoebe . They had an unusual bond. A medium told us that they needed each other and were joined in spirrit. That gave us great comfort.

A dog will never let you own . Unlike people.



dave p


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Sincere condolences. RIP Chester.


----------

